# General > Sport >  Wick Swimmers At Scottish Schools Swimming Championships

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick Swimmers At Scottish Schools Swimming Championships*

Following the Highland schools qualifying event in Inverness, 5 Wick swimmers had qualified for the Scottish finals held recently in the 50m pool at Tollcross Leisure centre in Glasgow.   This will be the venue for the swimming events during the 2014 Commonwealth games and was a great experience for the young Wick swimmers.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

